# Red Galact sex guess?



## flyingleap (Jul 14, 2007)

I found some jelly last night but no eggs. I was told these were quite possibly a trio of females. I think two females one male. The frog far right in both pics I think are my two females the one on the left in both I think is my male (very far left in first is my second female I think). The one I think is male has toe pads just the slightest bit bigger and one of the trio is larger than the other two. These frogs are approximately 2 years old. What do you think?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Yep, 1.2 would be my guest.I am not an expert so dont take my word for it.Very nice frogs.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i would geuss the frog center left is male right female and cant get a look at 3 one well 
craig


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Somecanadianguy.
I have a trio myself, 1 known older female(3-4yrs)
other 2 i raised from froglets (1 1/2 yrs now)and they look just like the 2 visable ones you are showing and that was my guess with mine.
Same thing with me, i got a couple gelatinous piles in coco hut, then a bit later (3-4wks) got 1-2-3 egg clutches every so often, unfertile, as i believe the male is still to young, but oldr female still is laying due to his presence.
Hopefully he catches on soon, dyin to have some froglets from them...
Good luck.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Are these frogs a larger frog? Sorry if it is a dumb question but I have just never seen these before. They look really cool.
Candy


----------



## flyingleap (Jul 14, 2007)

I would say my Red Galacts are somewhere around the size of my Leuc and Azureus frogs, definitely smaller then the Cobalts I have. In the last couple of weeks I've gotten two clutches of eggs from them. The first clutch I didn't check for a couple of days and they had already started to mold over. My second clutch of about 9 eggs was laid today but hadn't been fertilized yet so I can't pull them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this clutch will make it, but realistically it may take them a few more times from what I hear. I still haven't determined what sex they are as I haven't seen the courting, so its just a "best guess" at this point. They are using a petri dish under a coco hut vs broms/plants.

Tanya


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I think it would be a 'Flying Leap' of a guess off a pic 

IME galacs in general are not easily, if at all, sexed by morphology.

I think you have to wait and see....female groups can lay eggs and jelly masses even in the absence of a boy, but I'd take this as a good possibility you have opposite sexes in there [especially now that you have had multiple clutches].

They can be quite the challenge to breed, one of the reasons you dont see them widely available....it would be great to see you get them going.

Best,

S


----------

